# UK Spouse visa, supporting document's date?



## GOHO (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, 


I read that the latest wage slips ( the 6th one ) used for applying for the spouse visa must be dated no earlier than 28 days before the date of application.

The confusion for me is that which one is the date of application : 

1- Is it the date i apply online and submit my application.

OR 

2- The date I go to the embassy to submit the supporting documents, pay the fee and give biometrics

This is the paragraph where i read this : 

(l) Where this Appendix requires the applicant to provide specified evidence relating to a period which ends with the date of application, that evidence, or the most recently dated part of it, must be dated no earlier than 28 days before the date of application.

Hope someone can help me with this question please 

P.S: and what are the other documents to which this apply? i mean apart from the wages slips?
Thank you in advance


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

It is the day you pay your fee.


----------



## GOHO (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you AmyD, and does this apply for other supporting document too? like employment letter's date for example and things like that?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

I am hesitant to answer. I had it in my mind that the employment letter had to be dated within 28 days, and I insisted my fiancé make sure it was dated in that time. I believe I had read something that led me to believe it was required. But checking now, it looks ambiguous.


The specified evidence doesn't mention the 28-day rule:

(b) A letter from the employer(s) who issued the wage slips at paragraph 2(a) confirming:

(i) the person's employment and gross annual salary;
(ii) the length of their employment;
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).

However, it also says:

Where this Appendix requires the applicant to provide specified evidence relating to a period which ends with the date of application, that evidence, or the most recently dated part of it, must be dated no earlier than 28 days before the date of application.

Read broadly it would seem to say that ANY specified evidence has to be dated within 28 days.

I suggest if you can get one dated within 28 days, do it.


----------



## GOHO (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes AmyD, I believe that if you read broadly it would seem to say that ANY specified evidence has to be dated within 28 days.
Will aim to have the letter dated within 28 days then 
Thank you so very much for your help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, only financial details such as pay slips and bank statement. Other documents must relate to the particular items they refer to, so for letter of employment it must be about the job you are actually doing with the latest information, such as level of pay.


----------



## GOHO (Jul 25, 2013)

Please Joppa clear the 28 days rule further for me cause am really confused now!

Am applying from Tunisia so we don't have the option of paying the fee online, so in my case submiting the application online and paying the fee will be in 2 different days ( we pay the fee in person on the appointment day) .

I have started filling the online application couple of weeks ago, and everytime i save it at some point and continue filling it again after a day or 2 ( not exceeding their 7 days limit). Am planning to finish and submit this online application in 2 or 3 days.
So in this case, which date will be considered the date of application : 

1- will it be the very first date when i STARTED filling the online application.
OR
2- the day I finished & Submited the application online and booked appointment.
OR
3- will it be the day i go to the embassy in person to submit a printed copy of the application, give all the suporting documents, pay the fee and enroll my biometrics.


I want to know which day out of these will be considered the day/date of application in order to do my counting right and not exceed the 28 days rule.

So pleeeeeeeeeease which one is the date of application ? 

looking forward to an answer
Thank you so much for any helpful response everyone


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

When you finish submitting your online application.


----------



## GOHO (Jul 25, 2013)

So if the latest payslip is dated the 28th august and latest bank statment is dated 30th august, and i submit my online application let's say on the 31th august or 1st september, then this way am i completely fine with the 28days rule? 
So it have nothing to do with the date of my appointment then?

Seriously thank you very much Joppa, u are very helpful and i appreciate it 
Regards


----------



## tomuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Does the 28 days extend the other way? Can it be dated after the date you have paid the fee?

We paid our fee on the 28th March, but I realised that our letter from the employer is dated 24th Feb, so I have posted out another one dated 10th April which is 13 days after the date we paid.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

tomuk said:


> Does the 28 days extend the other way? Can it be dated after the date you have paid the fee?
> 
> We paid our fee on the 28th March, but I realised that our letter from the employer is dated 24th Feb, so I have posted out another one dated 10th April which is 13 days after the date we paid.


No. You cannot submit anything which didn't exist at the date of application. The only things that need to be no more than 28 days old at the time of application are pay slips and bank statements. Your original letter of employment is fine.


----------



## tomuk (Jan 13, 2014)

nyclon said:


> No. You cannot submit anything which didn't exist at the date of application. The only things that need to be no more than 28 days old at the time of application are pay slips and bank statements. Your original letter of employment is fine.


thanks for your help, I have just read something in the directorate that states:


"c) Personal bank statements corresponding to the same period(s) as the payslips at 
paragraph 2(a), showing that the salary has been paid into an account in the name of 
the person or in the name of the person and their partner jointly. "

I get paid on the 23rd of each month. I paid the visa fee on the 28th March and have included my March payslip in our documents but I am reading in the directorate bank statements must correspond with the payslips. I have included 6 months worth of bank statements from 1st September 2013 to 1st March 2014, so both my bank statements and payslips are dated within 28 days of the application but I could not get a full March Statement because it had yet to have been produced when I posted the documents, so I am worried they will only allow my February 23rd Payslip to be included which is more than 28 days from the date of paying the fee.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should have ordered an extra statement covering your latest pay, or printed one online and got it authenticated by bank staff.
They can use their discretion to allow your March pay, but you have to wait and see. They may ask you to send in another statement to cover your latest salary payment or put your application on hold.


----------



## tomuk (Jan 13, 2014)

I had 6 months of statements printed out and stamped by my bank to cover September 2013 to 1st March 2014. I don't receive statements normally because I have a paperless account.

The Bank also printed a Partial Statement signed, dated and stamped by the cashier from March 1st until 22nd March, that shows my salary payment on 21st March, paid early on Friday because the regular 23rd payday was on a Sunday. However, this is not a proper statement as such because the banks computer system will only print full statements once a full calendar month has been completed (so after 1st April)

I have since had a full March statement printed and stamped and I have scanned and e-mailed it as a supplementary item with a note explaining the reasons why I could only originally send a partial statement for March.

I hope they are satisfied with this.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So what are you worried about? And why didn't you say you included an extra statement to cover your last pay?


----------



## tomuk (Jan 13, 2014)

I am just worried that it could get rejected on a small technicality as I know the aim is to reduce immigration to the UK as stated on the UKBA website. The process has made me quite stressed and paranoid, so I am just probably worrying too much perhaps. 

The statement I provided is not a true statement, it is a print out of my activity signed and stamped by the bank. I read that it must be a full true statement and not a copy. However I had not choice but to send this because the bank could not give me a full statement when I needed it.

I posted out the partial statement as that was all I had, but at the time I posted the documents out I was under the impression both payslips and statements had only to be dated within 28 days of the date of payment. 

The whole process is quite complex if you have not done it before and with hindsight I would have changed somethings but I have learnt a lot. I am just hoping they don't reject it for something I did not anticipate.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Have you read the guidance? It tells you what to do with online statement, which should be stamped, and you did that. It will be accepted.
Most recent pay slip and corresponding bank statement should be dated with 28 days of application date. The latter doesn't mean the date on the statement, but the date when the last payment was credited to your account, which will be the same as the payslip date (or a few days later if it was over a weekend or bank holiday).


----------

